# Our New Little Outbacker!



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

DS arrived Saturday night at 11:47pm. 6lbs, 3oz and was 18.75". Thought you folks might like to see some pics of the newest member of Outbackers! He is GREAT!!!









Take me to play in MSWalt's camper - he has ALL the cool stuff in there.









Dad giving DS his first bath

















Dad, DS and DD#2









Does this lady look like she just gave birth to her 3rd child 36hrs earlier?? <3 DW!!!!









DD#1 holding DS









DS said to tell everyone that he looks forward to meeting all of the Texas Outbackers and any other Outbackers as soon as he can!

-CC


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats!! Glad to see everyone his home and Healthy!! Gods blessings to you All!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Congrats, the more kids the better!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Curtis and Micah,

CONGRATS!!!!! Glad the little one is finally here safe and sound.

BTW, he can play in my trailer any time.

Mark


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

Awww, CONGRATULATIONS!! Welcome to the world lil Outbacker! He's sweet!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Congrats! What a cutie!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats guys. I bet Micah is relieved. I hope your oldest daughter is still smiling in about 6-8 years when he is pestering the heck out of her.. lol

Tell everyone hi for us.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Thanks for sharing!!!

Walter


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Congrats! You'll be up to our number very soon!!

I hope you stocked up on extra sleep!

Glad to see everyone is healthy and happy!

azthroop


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats!!!

That last picture of DD1 is great! She looks so happy, and he has almost a concerned or suspicious look on his face!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Congratulations, Dad! She looks like a keeper! It will seem like no time at all before you are chasing her around a campground.









Mike


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Thats awesome. Glad all are safe and sound. CONGRATS!!


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Howdy to the newest little Texan and Outbacker. He is beautiful...I mean quite handsome. Glad all is well. Aren't MOMS awesome!


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Wrapped in a blanket with his little hat on. Taking a bath in a tub. Definitely a camper.







Congratulations.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

What a beautiful boy! Congratulations to all of you!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations and Welcome aboard little guy!


----------

